# Closing Merit Of AMC 2013?



## znb18 (Jul 17, 2013)

I know that last year it was 82% does anyone know what was it this year?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

this years merit list hasn't been posted yet..did u apply to amc?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

znb18 said:


> I know that last year it was 82% does anyone know what was it this year?


hey how much percent did u score in fsc and matric? what are your sat scores? if u dont mind sharing them


----------

